#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  API RP 580 Risk-Based Inspection* 3rd Edition 2016

## saadrao146

Please can anyone post above mentioned recommended practice. Thanks

See More: API RP 580 Risk-Based Inspection* 3rd Edition 2016

----------


## hbili

Here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

best regards
hbili

----------


## saadrao146

thank you so much * can you please post ASME BVP 2015 SECTION VIII DIVISION 1 PLZ

----------


## tuananh1989

Hi. Can you please post Guidebook to API 580. Thanks so much!

----------


## tuananh1989

Cho. Bạn có thể xin vui lòng g*i Hướng dẫn để API 580. Cảm ơn rất nhiều!

----------


## majids1979

Hi, Can anyone re-post the API580 3rd edition? that link doesn't work anymore.Thanks

----------


## Alanxene

:Chuncky:

----------


## mohd52100

Can you re post please

----------


## oilmanAli

> Can you re post please



 :Lemo:

----------


## mohd52100

dear ali
unable to down load,
can you send me 

mohd52100@gmail.com

----------


## safetypartha

oilman Ali,
could you pl. upload again, Bro.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bro pedro garcia,


Thank you very much.See More: API RP 580 Risk-Based Inspection* 3rd Edition 2016

----------


## mohd52100

thanks

----------


## nals3

hi can someone re-post api580 3rd edition plz. link not working.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nals3

thank you so much!

----------


## Andac

Thanks dude, goodjob...

----------


## Sagittarius12

Good afternoon, I request API 580, 581 and those required by this standard.

----------


## oozgenc

Hello Everyone

I will so much appreciate if you can reshare the API RP 580 Risk-Based Inspection* 3rd Edition 2016

Thank you very much in advance...

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oozgenc

You are awesome
Thank you!!!

----------


## davidlapaca

Anyone can reupload please??

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## farjadulhaq

Please reupload on some other provider. Egpet downloads not working. Wetransfer expiring

See More: API RP 580 Risk-Based Inspection* 3rd Edition 2016

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here agian:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rob802

Thank you Pedro Garca!

----------


## mashiner

Dear pedrogarcia,
Could you please re-upload the document.
Thanks!

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mashiner

Thank you very much!

----------


## issac1990

Hi,

Can someone please forward RP 580 2016 to my mail id : issacthankachan@gmail.com
The links are not active anymore. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## issac1990

Hi Pedro,

Can you please reshare the link. Greatly appreciate your help. 

Thank you

----------


## Peejay

> Hi Pedro,
> 
> Can you please reshare the link. Greatly appreciate your help. 
> 
> Thank you



Here take it as soon as possible due to limited time duration.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## issac1990

Thanks man.
Greatly appreciate your help.

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

sorry I just missed this, can someone reupload please?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## javidan

hi
link not work
it may have removed
please reupload it


atteched file is not load
thank youSee More: API RP 580 Risk-Based Inspection* 3rd Edition 2016

----------


## Rob802

> hi
> link not work
> it may have removed
> please reupload it
> atteched file is not load
> thank you



Hi... let me have your email address and I will be glad to send you the document. (It is only 454Kb)

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Acerinox1203

hi Bro,
Thanks alot. Linked expiring in 2days time by 30sept 20

----------


## pmk

Hi, Can anyone re-post the API580 3rd edition? that link doesn't work anymore

cartick.murali@yahoo.com

----------


## pirooz3865

Api rp 580 2016 risk based inspection

----------


## maxif8611

Hi, can anyone re-post the API580 3rd edition? Thank you very much

maxif8611@gmail.com

----------


## Yehya1994

Hi,

Can you upload on mediafire or megaupload, that would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance

----------


## domrod

could you pkease share the link?

----------


## engrsarfraz

> could you pkease share the link?



Hi,

Can you upload on mediafire or megaupload, that would be very helpful. or please send me at engrsarfraz@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Faraz Khan

Hi, 

Please see below link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engrsarfraz

> Hi,
> 
> Can you upload on mediafire or megaupload, that would be very helpful. or please send me at engrsarfraz@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Thanks Fraz, stay safe.

----------


## haiminh2507

Thank for sharing.

See More: API RP 580 Risk-Based Inspection* 3rd Edition 2016

----------


## prathap singh

Can anyone please send it to my email - pratthhap@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## zubair267

> Can anyone please send it to my email - pratthhap@gmail.com
> Thanks in advance.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

